# Socionics Test based on Valued Functions



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

​*ILI - INTp - Observer
*_0% Ne, 46% Ni, 46% Se, 15% Si, 38% Te, 23% Ti, 31% Fe and 31% Fi!

_LOL. Ok. At least I got the same score on Se as I did Ni, haha. It's cool how I became my own dual though. Talk about integration.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

ILI - INTp - Observer
27% Ne, 81% Ni, 81% Se, 15% Si, 54% Te, 58% Ti, 31% Fe and 15% Fi!


----------



## Metaplanar (Apr 2, 2011)

ILI - INTp - Observer 50% Ne, 62% Ni, 62% Se, 23% Si, 35% Te, 38% Ti, 8% Fe and 38% Fi!

Wow how do I have so much Se? And more Fi (and Ti) than Te. Ahaha and that Fe.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

> Your result for The Socionics Valued Function Test ...
> Unknown
> 31% Ne, 23% Ni, 23% Se, 15% Si, 31% Te, 15% Ti, 15% Fe and 15% Fi!


I is sad. :'( But I was trying to be honest. Lol...

Edit: Still in unknown-land, but probably delta quadra. ?EII.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

zinnia said:


> I is sad. :'( But I was trying to be honest. Lol...


That is kind of funny, honestly.

Ok, I'll try taking the new yest:
ESI - ISFj - Judge15% Ne, 23% Ni, 23% Se, 38% Si, 38% Te, 15% Ti, 15% Fe and 46% Fi!

Well, then.


----------



## Psithurism (Jun 19, 2013)

I didn't read the questions the first time and got SEE. Silly me.

Still got high Se. Not sure why Ti is higher than Te though. 

Also the way you phrase your components is a bit awkward.*


ILI - INTp - Observer*

_58% Ne, 65% Ni, 62% Se, 23% Si, 27% Te, 35% Ti, 8% Fe and 31% Fi

_​


----------



## MNiS (Jan 30, 2010)

*IEE - ENFp - Inspirer*

81% Ne, 15% Ni, 15% Se, 46% Si, 42% Te, 15% Ti, 23% Fe and 31% Fi!

I really dislike the descriptor "Inspirer" although I guess it does make sense. Personally, I much prefer "Advisor" but maybe that's just me.


----------



## Kathy Kane (Dec 3, 2013)

Your result for The Socionics Valued Function Test ...
ILI - INTp - Observer
8% Ne, 38% Ni, 31% Se, 23% Si, 31% Te, 15% Ti, 15% Fe and 38% Fi!

Description I: Wikisocion.org (Filatova)

Intuitive-Logical Introvert – ILI – INTp – Balzac (Critic)


----------



## TheGrayInk (Aug 21, 2012)

Seems okay thus far.



zinnia said:


> Your result for The Socionics Valued Function Test ...
> Unknown
> 31% Ne, 23% Ni, 23% Se, 15% Si, 31% Te, 15% Ti, 15% Fe and 15% Fi!
> 
> ...


Wow those are some strange results. : )

This might seem like a weird suggestion but have you considered ENTj or ENTp?

If those seem crazy the test probably needs work then.




> I didn't read the questions the first time and got SEE. Silly me.
> 
> Still got high Se. Not sure why Ti is higher than Te though.
> 
> ...


Yeah, it's pretty much impossible to phrase perfectly without input. Different mindsets and what have you....

The likely reason Se is so high is because ILIs are supposed to value SeFi. The last section is suppose to split the two. My guess is earlier in the test I'm not making Ni appealing enough or making something else appealing that shouldn't be. So many Ni and Se results I'm seeing that are equal.

As to why your Ti is higher than Te, that's all the demonstrative function. It's a normal result.


----------



## StaceofBass (Jul 1, 2012)

Your result for *The Socionics Valued Function Test* ...​IEE - ENFp - Advisor_85% Ne, 27% Ni, 0% Se, 38% Si, 35% Te, 31% Ti, 42% Fe and 42% Fi!_​Description I: Wikisocion.org (Filatova)
*Intuitive-Ethical Extrovert IEE – ENFp – Huxley (Instigator)*
Installation of the consciousness in the leading bloc: the IEE: importance is place on what’s most interesting and gripping – in these they see potential possibilities and promising trends, both in human society and in the sphere of production, and organize people towards realizing these possibilities.
1.  – For the IEE it is most important to find and comprehend the most important and most interesting – to find, to see, to comprehend new possibilities where there previously was none. From a set of variants is capable of selecting the most controversial and promising in the long-term. Loves to dream and fantasize, can sufficiently forecast the course of events.
2.  – Possesses the gift of inspiring people towards long-term promising activities. Knows how to juggle the moods and relations of those that surround her. Conceals negative moods within her so as not to suffer other’s judgments; but is more willing to share with friends, in this regard.
3.  – Regime, duty, regulations, accountability, all disarm her. Finds it difficult to be inscribed in any framework. Works exclusively based on her mood, is better able to focus on ‘big picture’ work than to be occupied by thorough study.
4.  – In regards to volitional methods acts exclusively for purposes of defense. Is not very attracted to the material world, finds it difficult to keep up, is often negligent in regards to her finances.
Description II - _Scientific Socionics Research Institute_
*Intuitive-ethical extraverts (IEE)* are born psychologists, consultants and dealers. This type representatives are the most vivid, very natural persons. Intuition in the first channel gives them a chance to grasp the gist of people’s problems and desires at first glance. Their way of thinking is non-trivial, unusual and from time to time they discover in their interlocutors merits and talents previously unknown to themselves. There are many inventors and discoverers among IEE in the sphere of computer programmes and technics. Intiotion combined with ethics manifests itself in precious tact. We’d like to speak separately about the IEE talent in working with people. All representatives of this type are naturally charming, warm and considerate. They have many friends of different kind and all of them like these people for their shrewd understanding of people’s problems and peculiarities. If you have come across a person capable of keeping good relations with their former wives, husbands and colleagues, it is mostly likely IEE.
_IEE’s drawback_ is their inability to perform laborious, systematic functions that is sedentary, routine work. This type representatives delay upholding graduation papers, quarterly accounting reports and other important documentation for a long time (lack of will sensorics manifestation). Their pacifism and friendliness often play bad tricks on IEE. Really, from time to time (more often irrelevantly) they can show indomitable will and determination to hit the target. But later they regret about harsh words and actions and seek reconciliation.


----------



## zinnia (Jul 22, 2013)

TheGrayInk said:


> Wow those are some strange results. : )
> 
> This might seem like a weird suggestion but have you considered ENTj or ENTp?
> 
> If those seem crazy the test probably needs work then.


Ah, you can always count on me to screw things up lol. I think the problem was that I really couldn't say any of the sides was "very me" at the expense of the other, so everything was "somewhat." Once I took it again and chose one to mark as "very me", I got IEE. 

As for ENTp and ENTj - at this point, I'm pretty sure I'm an ethical type.


----------



## Thilas (Jan 26, 2014)

EII - INFj - Humanist

65% Ne, 35% Ni, 31% Se, 23% Si, 23% Te, 42% Ti, 19% Fe and 69% Fi!

God God God, 19% Fe, supposed to be EIE, Yeah, standart shit I must say.
Going to look throught that description thought, just in case I crashed my face on the wrong floor.


----------



## The Exception (Oct 26, 2010)

LII - INTj - Analyst 23% Ne, 15% Ni, 15% Se, 31% Si, 23% Te, 46% Ti, 38% Fe and 8% Fi!

Description I: Wikisocion.org (Filatova)
*
Logical Intuitive Introvert, LII, INTj, Robespierre (Analyst)*

Installation of the consciousness of the leading block: Reality is defined by its conformity with laws, which must be discovered by the LII. Through this it’s possible to more deeply investigate the essence of phenomena and processes.


 : Thoughts carry an analytic nature. Knowledge is processed in accordance with conformity to laws. Erect a model, based on their experience, in their consciousness. Works scrupulously and meticulously, loves everything to be precise and in order, is very accurate in regards to details. 
 : Attempts to penetrate into the essence of phenomena and events, seeks the core reasons behind what occurs, generates new ideas. Knows how to foresee the ripening of global developments, possible dangers that may result. 
 : Cannot comfortably express volitional pressure. Cannot act in ways deemed dishonorable or deplorable. Is not oriented well in the sphere of personal health and maintenance. 
 : Must observe norms of morals and traditions deemed necessary. Behaves in a proper manner. Prefers intellectual contact to emotional contact. Holds self at a distance psychological distance from others. Emotional expression is restrained, often based on the norms dictated by society. Tries not to interfere/get involved in conflicts. Avoids emotional situations. 
 Description II: _Source: Scientific Socionics Research Institute_
*
Logical-intuitive**introvert*_*(LII)*_ aims at seeing and creating a system and regularity in everything. As a rule, they are erudites who do not like to make a show of their wide knowledge. They are extremely accurate and pedantic not only in the way of thinking but also in their environment. You will scarcely meet a person believing in miracles and trusting to luck among LII. Having set a goal they rely on their own diligence and good organization of affairs. Consistency, reliability, being stick to once given word – these are good epithets which can characterize this personality type representatives.

_ LII’s drawback_ is the weakness of the ethics of relations which sometimes results in uncertainty, melancholy in emotional estimation of people. It is clearly seen in unfamiliar circumstances. Watching others, LII try to understand what fits this company, what is accepted there and what is rejected. However, they often fail to fit the situation. Their cheerfulness or gloominess can be out of place. Due to their weakness in differentiation of emotional nuances this type representatives see the people in black and white tones: bad – good, kind – evil, friend – enemy. LII are often characterized as thick-headed and stubborn (the function of will sensorics is hypertrophied). The fact is that they can not stand even slight falsity and lies. They can be very firm, solid like a rock, in the matters of high importance for them.


Your Analysis (Vertical line = Average) 










You scored 23% on *Ne*, higher than 31% of your peers.










You scored 15% on *Ni*, higher than 16% of your peers.










You scored 15% on *Se*, higher than 19% of your peers.










You scored 31% on *Si*, higher than 63% of your peers.










You scored 23% on *Te*, higher than 26% of your peers.










You scored 46% on *Ti*, higher than 79% of your peers.










You scored 38% on *Fe*, higher than 84% of your peers.










You scored 8% on *Fi*, higher than 3% of your peers.


----------



## RSV3 (Dec 31, 2012)

SLI - ISTp - Artisian_31% Ne, 23% Ni, 8% Se, 54% Si, 23% Te, 23% Ti, 15% Fe and 38% Fi!_​


----------



## Seaside (Mar 13, 2014)

Blind post.

Your result for The Socionics Valued Function Test ...
Unknown
31% Ne, 31% Ni, 23% Se, 31% Si, 23% Te, 8% Ti, 38% Fe and 15% Fi!

Uh oh... I have no idea what socionics type I am.  I'm trying to understand it.


----------



## Recede (Nov 23, 2011)

*EII - INFj - Humanist*

46% Fi
31% Ne
31% Si
23% Ni 
23% Ti
23% Se
8% Te
0% Fe


----------



## TheGrayInk (Aug 21, 2012)

Seaside said:


> Blind post.
> 
> Your result for The Socionics Valued Function Test ...
> Unknown
> ...


Assuming test actually somewhat works..

ENFp
ENFj
INFp
ISFp
ESFj

are all possiblities. INFj doesn't seem all that likely from a test perpective.

If the test worked how I expected to, I'd say ENFp could be the best result. The Ne+Si value pairing is there, and I do think the demonstrative (Fe for ENFp) function can be THAT powerful, and you seem to have narrowed yourself down to INFj so ENFp doesn't sound too far off. I also think that extroverts can mistype as introverts a lot due to being socially introverted (which may or may not apply here), which doesn't mesh well with MBTI-esque descriptions going on about how good at parties some types are. I also looked at your least scores (completely experimenting here) and ISTj is the result, the ENFps conflictor. ENFp seems like a decent option to consider.

That said, I think the test is still flawed. It's probably quite easy for people who are familiar with the system to lean toward the type the think they are. Addressing it wouldn't be as much of an issue if there were type descriptions where more referencable. So many of the descriptions deviate from one another, it's hard to get a consensus going. Maybe I'll look into all this again at some point and connect the dots.


----------



## Seaside (Mar 13, 2014)

I took other tests a few times and tested as EII... however I wasn't sure what that meant and thought it was saying I was extroverted. I'm positive I'm not extroverted. So I looked up a detailed description of what EII is and could relate to everything there. So I'm now positive that I'm INFj. It could be possible to be ENFp (is that the same functions?) however I think I'm more driven/focused by Fi than Ne. I just started learning about Socionics so I could be wrong. I will read the descriptions of those that you mentioned though to see if they fit as well as INFj. I don't know how Introversion works in Socionics yet.


----------



## Tad Cooper (Apr 10, 2010)

IEI - INFp - Dreamer 23% Ne, 31% Ni, 31% Se, 8% Si, 23% Te, 15% Ti, 31% Fe and 23% Fi!


----------



## TheGrayInk (Aug 21, 2012)

> I took other tests a few times and tested as EII... however I wasn't sure what that meant and thought it was saying I was extroverted. I'm positive I'm not extroverted. So I looked up a detailed description of what EII is and could relate to everything there. So I'm now positive that I'm INFj. It could be possible to be ENFp (is that the same functions?) however I think I'm more driven/focused by Fi than Ne. I just started learning about Socionics so I could be wrong. I will read the descriptions of those that you mentioned though to see if they fit as well as INFj. I don't know how Introversion works in Socionics yet.


ENFp or IEI does have all the same functions but I didn't mean to use that suggestion as a deterrent. Just an option I threw out there within the context of the test. 

I believe introversion and extroversion are supposed to work the same across both theories. I just think MBTI is a much bigger victim of misinterpretation. I like the following quote on it!



> In socionics, "extraversion" is a perceptual quality defined by a focus on the characteristics and behavior of objects (people, things, events) outside the observer. In contrast, "introversion" means a focus on the observer's response to and perception of objects.
> 
> -Wikisocion.org



If I were to sum this up in plain terms, I'd say it meant, focus on things outside yourself vs focus on yourself in relation to outside things.


----------



## OrangeAppled (Jun 26, 2009)

Not sure of my type. I tend to think EII or IEI. 
My results look like they should be IEE, but I got unknown. 
Im enneagram 4, MBTI INFP and Jungian Introverted Feeling type with auxiliary Extroverted Intuition. 

Your result for The Socionics Valued Function Test ...
Unknown
73% Ne, 31% Ni, 23% Se, 23% Si, 27% Te, 31% Ti, 15% Fe and 31% Fi!


----------



## Swiftstar (Dec 29, 2010)

27% Ne 
50% Ni 
31% Se 
23% Si 
42% Te
58% Ti
46% Fe 
15% Fi

ISTj 

Last time I took this, I got ESTj haha, but I don't remember my percentages. Either way, I think I fit into one of the aristocratic quadras, though I had never identified with either ST type. 

I was also very, very drawn towards (unless I mistyped them) an ENXp/IXE, making this typing kind of weird if they were my conflictor or supervisor.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

Interesting test was interesting.

Your result for *The Socionics Valued Function Test* ...​LIE - ENTj - Entrepreneur_35% Ne, 38% Ni, 38% Se, 19% Si, 65% Te, 42% Ti, 8% Fe and 46% Fi!_​Description I: Wikisocion.org (Filatova)
Logical-Intuitive Extrovert LIE – ENTj – Jack (The Owner)
Installation of the consciousness in the leading bloc: the LIE: life is inconceivable without reasonably directed work. In order to obtain a good result he must operate effectively and maybe even take risks, using time to the maximum benefit.
1. Te – One of the most dynamic psycho-types. Works willingly with an excellent realization in regards to each activity. Prefers “large-scale” work. Knows how to systematize, to create an effective working system, in which all the components will be taken into consideration.
2. Ni – Is capable of envisioning the long-term forecast. In him is combined practicality with romanticism. Inventor and innovator, the lover of drawings. Is oriented towards the distant prospect, ably selects the best options for the future and rarely makes mistakes in this.
3. Si – Finds it difficult to create comfort in his private life, to be orientated in his health, he prefers a healthy mode of living, and in clothing – a sport style. Lover of expeditions, overcoming of obstacles, different types of journeys. He is not inclined to force his way by direct pressure, instead will invent something new so as to create the bridge that puts him ahead of his rivals.
4. Fe – Is poorly orientated in the emotional realm and in “society intrigues”, so prefers a familiar, friendly, democratic style of behavior. He respects the norms of morals, traditions, wishes that they provide him with cues on how to properly react to others.




_Description II: Scientific Socionics Research Institute_
*Logical-intuitive extraverts (LIE)* are born businessmen, rationalizers. They can be characterized with the word hard worker. However they do not like senseless activities, there should be a final goal everywhere. LIE’s head reminds of a computer (the strong channel of logics). They are capable of grasp the gist of the matter, calculate all the details and find out the optimal ways of solving the problem (manifestation of intuition). At the same time this type representatives are incorrigible romantics, disposed to traveling, adventures and risk. They work easily and merrily. Feeling of comradeship and friendship are very important for them.
_The main problem of LIE_ is their appearance (weak sensorics of sensing). That’s why they often look as if have just returned from a trip: men are unshaved, women lack hairstyle. They have so many important things to do that they have absolutely no time for themselves. The same is true about the situation with cooking. This type representatives do not like improvisation at the kitchen. They would rather take a book on cooking and cook a dish according to the written recipe. Answering a formal question about their health they can start describing their recent doubtful symptoms. Peculiar spontaneity in demonstrating emotions (weak ethics of emotions) can be compared to a sudden waterfall. In such moments it seems that there is “too much of them” for the people around.


----------



## Helios (May 30, 2012)

@TheGrayInk is it possible for you to show all the functions besides the first four? Because the functions in the vital ring (5-8) are pretty damn important.


----------



## Sily (Oct 24, 2008)

*Says I'm a *swinger*. *:laughing:*



ESE - ESFj - Enthusiast*

_50% Ne, 31% Ni, 42% Se, 65% Si, 38% Te, 31% Ti, 85% Fe and 35% Fi!_​Description I: Wikisocion.org (Filatova)
*ESE, ESFj, Hugo (Enthusiast)*
Installation of the consciousness of the leading block: ESE: emotionally influences people in all of her behaviours – emotion is her greatest value – especially positive emotions, to move people towards a life of happiness and convenience, avoiding anything that’s unpleasant.


: Considers a good mood to be of essential value; finds it necessary to use her energy to increase and create such a mood. Follows moral guidelines for they provide reference points when unsure of herself. Easily associates with others at a close psychological distance; considers each individual notable and worthy of support.


: Second to none in creating a comfortable, holiday atmosphere amongst family and friends.


: Finds it difficult to give self up to dreams and to correctly forecast events. Frightened by the uncertainty of a situation for she poorly visualizes what she can obtain from it.


: Finds it difficult to execute tasks in a systematic and efficient manner. Turbulent emotions negatively effect her productivity. Works well in an organized, team environment but without such will wish for someone’s help.




_Description II: Scientific Socionics Research Institute_
*Ethical-sensoric extraverts (ESE)* are incorrigible optimists trying always and everywhere keep the stiff upper lip and good disposition in any weather. These are true swingers who can see something good in bad situations. This type representatives love to eat well and have a drink with friends in the open air. They are often fascinated by some ideas. Unlike other personality types ESE can have long telephone talks discussing weather, business and TV-programmes or problems of other people. ESE is an optimist and hates sadness and inactivity. They can provoke even the most sullen and unsociable person to go to a forest for mushrooms. To enjoy life is their main credo. ESE find self-fulfilling in advertisement, can sell the most slow-moving articles to the most fastidious client. Doing this they often sell not for the sake of money but on principle.
_ESE’s drawback_ is their lack of punctuality. They can be late and fail to do the promised things in time not because they did not want it but because it is hard for them to make their plans adequately. Their weak function of logics does not allow them to differentiate between the main and the secondary things. All matters are of the same importance for them. This results in incoherence and important things be left without necessary attention. Their weak intuition of time manifests itself in their inability to foresee the future. To bring into life the next plan ESE makes numerous inquiries and involves a great number of contacts. Sometimes their irrepressible energy is wasted on trifles and when he reaches the main thing there is no strength and patience to bring the matter to a close.


----------



## TheGrayInk (Aug 21, 2012)

OrangeAppled said:


> Not sure of my type. I tend to think EII or IEI.
> My results look like they should be IEE, but I got unknown.
> Im enneagram 4, MBTI INFP and Jungian Introverted Feeling type with auxiliary Extroverted Intuition.
> 
> ...


From what you've said. ENFp would seem cut and dry from a *test *standpoint but the results would still look odd. INFj actually matches up pretty decently though despite Ne dominating the picture. Fi and Te are both relatively valued despite Ti being slightly above Te and Ni is quite strong compared to the other irrational functions. 

My judgment choices could need a little work. 



Swiftstar said:


> ISTj
> 
> Last time I took this, I got ESTj haha, but I don't remember my percentages. Either way, I think I fit into one of the aristocratic quadras, though I had never identified with either ST type.
> 
> I was also very, very drawn towards (unless I mistyped them) an ENXp/IXE, making this typing kind of weird if they were my conflictor or supervisor.


This is an interesting one. The following come to mind...

ISTj
INFp
ENFj
INTp

It's important to note that the test designed to give you the highest values in your own type and your duals type.

The results seems very Beta oriented which would narrow things down quite a bit. This wouldn't explain the ENxp draw though unless you actually were ISTj, given that an ENFj can seem like an ENFp.

I'd also throw in ESTp as an option if ISTj sounds too off. That would actually fit pretty well with the results.



Helios said:


> @_TheGrayInk_ is it possible for you to show all the functions besides the first four? Because the functions in the vital ring (5-8) are pretty damn important.


Additional functions? I'm still trying to find descriptions that work universally across one type. Supposedly Stratievskaya has some of the best descriptions. Then you have Gulenkos DCNH subtypes which almost seem like they're describing completely different types. There's so much out of synch it feels like I'm working from the ground up. Time consuming, yet sooOOOO addicting.


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

LIE - ENTj - Entrepreneur 35% Ne, 38% Ni, 31% Se, 15% Si, 58% Te, 8% Ti, 38% Fe and 15% Fi!
Description I: Wikisocion.org (Filatova)
Logical-Intuitive Extrovert LIE – ENTj – Jack (The Owner) 
Installation of the consciousness in the leading bloc: the LIE: life is inconceivable without reasonably directed work. In order to obtain a good result he must operate effectively and maybe even take risks, using time to the maximum benefit. 
1. Te – One of the most dynamic psycho-types. Works willingly with an excellent realization in regards to each activity. Prefers “large-scale” work. Knows how to systematize, to create an effective working system, in which all the components will be taken into consideration. 
2. Ni – Is capable of envisioning the long-term forecast. In him is combined practicality with romanticism. Inventor and innovator, the lover of drawings. Is oriented towards the distant prospect, ably selects the best options for the future and rarely makes mistakes in this. 
3. Si – Finds it difficult to create comfort in his private life, to be orientated in his health, he prefers a healthy mode of living, and in clothing – a sport style. Lover of expeditions, overcoming of obstacles, different types of journeys. He is not inclined to force his way by direct pressure, instead will invent something new so as to create the bridge that puts him ahead of his rivals. 
4. Fe – Is poorly orientated in the emotional realm and in “society intrigues”, so prefers a familiar, friendly, democratic style of behavior. He respects the norms of morals, traditions, wishes that they provide him with cues on how to properly react to others. 




_Description II: Scientific Socionics Research Institute_
*Logical-intuitive extraverts (LIE)* are born businessmen, rationalizers. They can be characterized with the word hard worker. However they do not like senseless activities, there should be a final goal everywhere. LIE’s head reminds of a computer (the strong channel of logics). They are capable of grasp the gist of the matter, calculate all the details and find out the optimal ways of solving the problem (manifestation of intuition). At the same time this type representatives are incorrigible romantics, disposed to traveling, adventures and risk. They work easily and merrily. Feeling of comradeship and friendship are very important for them.
_ The main problem of LIE_ is their appearance (weak sensorics of sensing). That’s why they often look as if have just returned from a trip: men are unshaved, women lack hairstyle. They have so many important things to do that they have absolutely no time for themselves. The same is true about the situation with cooking. This type representatives do not like improvisation at the kitchen. They would rather take a book on cooking and cook a dish according to the written recipe. Answering a formal question about their health they can start describing their recent doubtful symptoms. Peculiar spontaneity in demonstrating emotions (weak ethics of emotions) can be compared to a sudden waterfall. In such moments it seems that there is “too much of them” for the people around.


----------



## TheGrayInk (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm going to back off of this test and try something different.
I've decided that I'm going to try to get a better feel for the system by taking fairly recognizable but animated fictional characters that are well written and see if I can type them. The goal is to get good representations of each type that are in line with real descriptions. I'm sure the whole animated character thing is up for debate but it seems like a good hunch.

When I'm done I'll post my result in a different thread. I'll try to use as many classic characters as possible but I may run into a few niche characters if I can't find all 16 types. 

This seems like a good experiment! Might take a while though...


----------

